# Foam brush



## CYC (8 Sep 2003)

Hey charley, I see in one of the pictures from your Router toolbox project you are using a foam brush to apply the varnish. Did you get those in the UK or from a US supplier?

How do you find them, better than britles?


----------



## Charley (8 Sep 2003)

Hi,

Yes I did get them in the UK from Axminster Power Tools. They do two types now; Disposable and better quality ones which you can reuse & last longer. 
If you've got the new APTC catalogue they are on page '13.37'. You can contact APTC on 0800 371822. I've tried searching for the foam brushs/applicators on their website but kept getting a timeout error, you may have better luck - www.axminster.co.uk

To be honest I haven't used them for awhile as I've been using wax's and shellac finishs but yes they are very good and I would use them instead of a brush any day


----------



## sawdustalley (8 Sep 2003)

Yup, I got 10 disposable ones for use in a sawdustalley guide on applying oil - i was very impressed and the results were good. 

I managed to use the same brush on 3 different occasions, I just washed it out. If your applying varnish they probably only will last once though.


----------



## Drew (8 Sep 2003)

If you are after foam brushes try any good art materials store they always stock them.

Drew


----------



## CYC (10 Sep 2003)

These brushes seem a little expensive on Axminster. Well especially with the current rate between Sterling and Euro.

Is there any other place, are there good US online retailers (the Euro is good against the dollars :lol: )
Personally I prefer the disposable brushes because I can't bothered cleaning them if they are cheap. It can cost more money to clean them with white spirit than to use disposable!


----------



## Charley (10 Sep 2003)

http://www.rockler.com are a good company in the USA.. I've ordered from them before. You place your order with them then they email you the shipping costs/methods.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Sep 2003)

Hi Charlie 

I've just looked at your router box photos and I have bought the self same foam brushes from both Details art shop in Newcastle and Wards graphics. They only cost a few bob each, as I said before any good art or graphics materials shop stocks them.

Drew :wink:


----------



## CYC (10 Sep 2003)

Thanks Charley.
Drew, my problem is that they haven't even heard of foam brushes any where in Ireland !!!!!! Getting nice hardwood is a nightmare too.
You can imagine my frustration :evil:


----------



## Dog (17 Nov 2003)

Or you can make your own, visit http://www.woodzone.com/tips/Foam_Brush.htm :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Nov 2003)

Hi Charley,

When you've bought goods from the USA do you have to pay import duty? Also is the old pxp expensive? The reason i asked is on the Rocker website they have some pretty good pipe clamps, the sort Norm uses. As i understand it, you buy the clamp ends and fix them to your own metal pipes and as small 3 or 4 foot lengths of round steel is quite cheap, it is an inexpensive way to make good and sturdy clamps.
I seem to remember that they sold both ends for about $12.

Paul2


----------



## Guest (24 Dec 2003)

Pipe clamps may be cheap but did you know one end of the pipe has to be threaded?
Axminster have them as well as threaded pipe sets


----------



## Dewy (2 Feb 2004)

Foam brushes were 1st introduced in the 60s as disposable paint brushes that left no bristle marks. I think it was on 'Tomorrows World' where they showed new things every week.


----------



## UKTony (25 Nov 2004)

Theres a shop selling these on Ebay now £10.00 for 48 2" the quality is excellent havent used a brush for ages


http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Jenny-Painting-Systems_W0QQsspagenameZl2QQtZkm


----------



## Anonymous (27 Nov 2004)

> When you've bought goods from the USA do you have to pay import duty?



Technically you should, but there's always a customs declaration comes with the stuff I buy and I was only charged once - when the goods cost me over £200. ParcelForce charge £5 to collect the duty too! Daylight robbery.


----------

